# Is this chart-test valid for you?



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

bricolage said:


> I happen to think a stereotype, by definition, reduces cognitive expenditures and, therefore, can be seen as a shortcut that usually saves time and energy. It's like employing one of those SAT help books and hacking the test formula, so to speak.


yeah okay, we slightly disagree but I get your point. it does work for me in some areas and not in others.




Diphenhydramine said:


> Er, I meant LSI, lol, because I liked 'general rules for all, duty, will, obedience.'


ahh okay. I don't terribly relate to some of that; duty? lol...


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

itsme45 said:


> ahh okay. I don't terribly relate to some of that; duty? lol...


 Huh! Duty is the best human virtue! It's like all the good ones rolled into one.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I ended up at ENTj, which is about right. However, my attention-span died several times on the way there. Quizzes/tests are much easier to answer honestly, though the chart was at least partially accurate.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> ahh okay. I don't terribly relate to some of that; duty? lol...





Diphenhydramine said:


> Huh! Duty is the best human virtue! It's like all the good ones rolled into one.


Enneatype difference, perhaps? I mean, stereotypically type 6 is about duty in a sense, being superego and all. Type 8 is loyal due to the connection to 2 but I wouldn't think of type 8 as dutiful.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Huh! Duty is the best human virtue! It's like all the good ones rolled into one.


Pfft... ;p


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I got as far as XNFx; so I guess that's something, anyway. Of course, I interpreted "science" in the chart as excluding psychology because there is nothing that interests me as much as that. So, I related most to ENFp and INFp.


"You estimate well people's hidden talents, can understand and regulate their relations."

or

"You foresee problems in relations, actively demonstrate both your positive and negative emotions."

I couldn't decide between these two.


So, I related most to these descriptions:

"Interest towards people, events; easiness of communication, search for compromise. 
ENFp ."

or

"Introspection, rich imagination, melancholy. 
INFp ."


Of those two: INFp suits me better than ENFp because I don't relate to "easiness of communication". I also introspect constantly.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


> Well, I got as far as XNFx; so I guess that's something, anyway.


Lol you're just like me. 




> Of course, I interpreted "science" in the chart as excluding psychology because there is nothing that interests me as much as that.


Nope, it doesn't exclude psychology, you can look at the subject of psychology with both a T eye and an F eye. You can do touchy-feely analysis of the soul or you can instead have an objective experimental and/or theoretical approach.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

itsme45 said:


> TreasureTower said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, I interpreted "science" in the chart as excluding psychology because there is nothing that interests me as much as that.
> ...


I do both; It's the whole T/F dichotomy that I've been struggling with. I recently took this - what most people describe as a fairly accurate - MBTI test and got ENTP, *sigh*.

@Blue Flare, I don't really relate to "melancholy" either; I tend to see the glass as half full but I can relate to the way Gotye expresses it as "a certain kind of sadness" but it doesn't really ever get me down.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


> I do both; It's the whole T/F dichotomy that I've been struggling with.


That usually indicates thinking and feeling functions as slots two and three or vice versa.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

bricolage said:


> That usually indicates thinking and feeling functions as slots two and three or vice versa.


So, like a perception or irrational dom, or as in my case: MBTI INFJ or ENTP or Socionics IEI or ILE.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


> So, like a perception or irrational dom, or as in my case: MBTI INFJ or ENTP or Socionics IEI or ILE.


Yeah, exactly with Ti-Fe and vice versa (in the middle).


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


> I do both; It's the whole T/F dichotomy that I've been struggling with. I recently took this - what most people describe as a fairly accurate - MBTI test and got ENTP, *sigh*.


Which MBTI test was that? 

With regard to psychology as science, I only really do the objective approach. I'm no good at "touchy-feely analysis of the soul" lol. I've always been pretty dismissive of that approach really. Mainly because I can't really make sense of it. I don't think an ENTP would, either. *Hinting at your possible type*

PS: Though to give you a complete picture, I sometimes do some non-objective introspective approach, getting certain insights on controlling some mental aspects and I've actually used some of these to solve problems in my life. I've even thought of trying to use this to help others though not thinking about this seriously. If I was to do that, I would do something like CBT, so this isn't the touchy-feely thingie either. Ok, to be completely honest, there was once one experience in such psychological problem-solving that was also involving some feelings but it was more "mystical" than any kind of analysis of feelings. (I can explain more about all this psychology stuff somewhere else if interested, too OT here.)


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> With regard to psychology as science, I only really do the objective approach. I'm no good at "touchy-feely analysis of the soul" lol. *I've always been pretty dismissive of that approach really. *


Jung wasn't.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

bricolage said:


> Jung wasn't.


OK. Your point being?

Note I didn't read all of Jung's writings. I did quite like some of what I read and that was of the detached kind of analysis. I didn't get through another book of his, though that was for a different reason (I mean it wasn't a "touchy-feely" book either lol)

Also; when I said I'm dismissive of that approach I'm not saying it cannot have a value, I was describing my point of view only. I can see it works for certain other people.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

itsme45 said:


> *Which MBTI test was that? *
> 
> With regard to psychology as science, I only really do the objective approach. I'm no good at "touchy-feely analysis of the soul" lol. I've always been pretty dismissive of that approach really. Mainly because I can't really make sense of it. I don't think an ENTP would, either. *Hinting at your possible type*
> 
> PS: Though to give you a complete picture, I sometimes do some non-objective introspective approach, getting certain insights on controlling some mental aspects and I've actually used some of these to solve problems in my life. I've even thought of trying to use this to help others though not thinking about this seriously. If I was to do that, I would do something like CBT, so this isn't the touchy-feely thingie either. Ok, to be completely honest, there was once one experience in such psychological problem-solving that was also involving some feelings but it was more "mystical" than any kind of analysis of feelings. (I can explain more about all this psychology stuff somewhere else if interested, too OT here.)


http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/163699-johns-personality-test-25-questions-2.html

41% entp 
30% intp 
9% infp 
3% enfp 
3% entj


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/personal...99-johns-personality-test-25-questions-2.html
> 
> 41% entp
> 30% intp
> ...


ahh okay I already saw that test, it was okay-ish, not better or worse than others

interesting you got NT so strongly


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

itsme45 said:


> ahh okay I already saw that test, it was okay-ish, not better or worse than others
> 
> interesting you got NT so strongly


Well, I get NT on approximately 50% of the tests I take; go figure.


ETA: Test retake:

33% ENTP 
27% INTP 
12% INFP 
9% INTJ 
4% INFJ 

Well, at least INFJ made the cut this time around. LOL.

If you check out the thread; you will see that close to 80% of the people who took it; matched their current type.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


> If you check out the thread; you will see that close to 80% of the people who took it; matched their current type.


That doesn't mean anything. I've gotten different results every time I've taken the test that likely correlates to the fact that it seems to partly randomize questions out of a pool. This time around I actually got INTJ, the other times INTP and something else. Though honestly, so many of the questions are so bad I wouldn't use this test as any reliable measure at all.



itsme45 said:


> interesting you got NT so strongly


Could be that her persona or sense of self matches the NT stereotype. I find that it is what most of these tests are the best at measuring anyway, since there is no way they can actually reliably make any strong suggestions towards people's actual cognition. It's as reliable as the person answering them and understands the questions is.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


> Well, I get NT on approximately 50% of the tests I take; go figure.


yeah well I sometimes get NT too, because of the stereotypes. Just like ephemereality explains above my post


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

itsme45 said:


> yeah well I sometimes get NT too, because of the stereotypes. Just like ephemereality explains above my post


But the thing that I can't get out of my mind - when you view the thread - is that so many people seem to be accurately typed. When I read the posts for the test result; I also checked under the category that tells you what they've previously typed as. The number seems to be way too high, for me to ignore. When I looked at cognitive types videos; I realized that my communication style matched the INFJ and ENTP about equally and INTP, slightly less so. None of the others, even came close.


----------

